# 3 speed bikes



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 23, 2018)

Wife and I have about 20 bikes, I don't think any are worth much, in fact a few we bought years ago for $5-$10 at thrift stores. One new one a bike for 2, a couple recumbents, a motorized one (homemade), etc.
But to me one of the best all around to me is a 3 speed. They're reliable, simple, and that's about all you need. 
I like seeing all the rat bikes made from parts, very creative.
Curious what others think of 3 speed? One has a coaster brake.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsaver1969 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi. I have cruisers and road bikes but, to me, three speeds are simply fantastic bikes.  I have over a dozen of them and they are my favorite.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 23, 2018)

We have two inns in Door County, WI. and we keep 8 3 speeds at each place for people to ride.  I am in a bike club where riders have  thin tires and they get flat often.  Not tike the old bikes.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 23, 2018)

Dad (rip) passed a few years ago with Alzheimer's. While he still had his mind I reminded him how thankful I was he would bring things home from work...he worked at Sears when I was a kid. 
People would return things and rather than going in dumpster he would buy it for $1.
One was a nice 3 speed girls bike. Dad and I repaired it, then welded a bar across to make a boys bike.
So like other topics here, you save something and make it useful. You learn how it's made so you can fix it. The joy and happiness comes from the achievement. I was lucky not having a "here's your new $500 bike...see you later" Dad.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 23, 2018)

I like the Shimano SG-3 series, and prefer the coaster brake versions; (I don't like it when I try to slow down or stop and the cranks just spin backwards).
I understand that their planetary gear ratios may equate to 11/15 (0.733); 13/13 (1.000); and 15/11 (1.364), for a gear range of 1.860 or +86%.
I would prefer a closer set of gears, such as 15/19 and 19/15, for a reduced range of about 1.6 or +60%.

I have read that internal gear hubs may have weak brakes, so an auxiliary brake may be advised, such as rim caliper front, and another wire.
Some frames and forks may be less accommodating.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 23, 2018)

Sachs Dreigang.


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 23, 2018)

I love three speed bikes. I have a number of them, a high number. Haha. I'll have to echo the sentiment, 3-speeds are all I really need.  They are by far my favorite bikes to ride. I prefer the thumb shifter over the grip shifter but I own both. A Sears Racer that I ride has the grip shifter that locks with a slide lever at each gear. Kinda cool. Another great thing is that most of the time you don't have to spend a lot to get em. Spending the time to tune em up is rewarded with a fun ride after.


----------



## Eatontkd (Dec 23, 2018)

My $40.00 3-Speed 1956 Hercules. Love tooling' around on this !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2018)

I prefer single speed and 26 x 2.125 tires. Most 3 speed bikes look utilitarian to me--especially the British stuff.  V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 24, 2018)

Im mostly a ballon tire guy, but have a liking for the pre and post war Schwinn Lightweights also. Here is a 58 Schwinn that was pulled out of the trash before pickup one morning in my friends neighborhood. Started life as a 3-speed Traveller, then I converted it to a single speed coaster with a nice pair of S-5 wheels from a 66 Racer. Since the rear hub is a RB-2, I popped on a 22t Bendix sprocket. With the 46t in front, this bike pedals so effortlessly. Killer rider that cost me nothing.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 24, 2018)

I don't have any 3-speeds, but I have a lot of respect for them as they are all over Cambridge being used as daily riders for decades without special treatment and they appear to be nearly theft-proof.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Dec 24, 2018)

There are times when I'd like to have an extra gear in my kickbacks but I just don't want the clutter of cables.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 24, 2018)

Goldenrod said:


> We have two inns in Door County, WI. and we keep 8 3 speeds at each place for people to ride.  I am in a bike club where riders have  thin tires and they get flat often.  Not tike the old bikes.



My wife's and my favorite vacation spot.  Probably headed there again this summer for some R&R , I&I.  What's the names and location of your inns?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 24, 2018)

Eatontkd said:


> View attachment 923915
> 
> My $40.00 3-Speed 1956 Hercules. Love tooling' around on this !!



Beautiful!  That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## wrongway (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm a 3 speed guy. I currently own 5 British (Raleigh & Rudge) 3 speed bikes. I did have more, but sold some off (sort of kicking myself for that). I can't seem to enjoy derailleur bikes, and, to me, they are awkward in stop and go traffic of town commuting. I am planning on a 70+ mile trail ride next year and am researching which gear set up would be best for one of my old S/A bikes. I'm leaning to 46x20, but maybe 46x17.


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 24, 2018)

Here's my 64 Sears Racer. You can see the slide lock on the grip.  Keeps it from accidentally shifting while riding.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 24, 2018)

My 2c.... if you are gonna have more than 2 speeds, you may as well just spoke in a 7 spd nexus. 7 is just right. when I ride my 21 speed, I just use the mid 7 anyway.


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2018)

heres my 3 speed,1949 phantom,u can ride if your over 25 yrs of age an acually enjoy it


----------



## dweenk (Dec 24, 2018)

Here's one of mine - a Raligh Tourist (DL-1) with a dyno hub.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 24, 2018)

Rivnut said:


> My wife's and my favorite vacation spot.  Probably headed there again this summer for some R&R , I&I.  What's the names and location of your inns?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed



        I will reply in a P.M.


----------



## DoctorKennyG (Dec 24, 2018)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Curious what others think of 3 speed?




A 3 speed is the right answer to a lot of bike questions.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 25, 2018)

Elegant and functional, the 3-spds make almost every single-gear bike even a bit more rideable.  Merry Christmas to all.  Hope you all get 3-spd hubs from Santa.
515 Sachs




3111 Sachs



Sturmey S3C



Sturmey S3C


----------



## Eatontkd (Dec 27, 2018)

spoker said:


> heres my 3 speed,1949 phantom,u can ride if your over 25 yrs of age an acually enjoy it.




Me. Me. I'm well over 25! (That's a beauty!)


----------



## Eatontkd (Dec 27, 2018)

dweenk said:


> Here's one of mine - a Raligh Tourist (DL-1) with a dyno hub.



I so want to find one like this. Don't know why I've always thought the total utilitarian -look was "cool"!


----------



## Eatontkd (Dec 27, 2018)

I agree with 'Rusty Klunker'; my only complaint about our beloved 3's is the cables. But I guess it just adds to the character of these old girls.
More shots of my 56 Herc.; bought her out of storage, rubbed off surface rust and grime, replaced chain, oiled, greased, pumped up the tires (sorry, "tyres") and off we went!


----------



## spoker (Dec 27, 2018)

watch for older sears lightweights,most have the sachs 3 speed hub


----------



## spoker (Dec 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I prefer single speed and 26 x 2.125 tires. Most 3 speed bikes look utilitarian to me--especially the British stuff.  V/r Shawn



ya but your a little guy


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 27, 2018)

I really like 3 speeds, however, are you referring to lightweights?

I have 1 - 3 speed lightweight, it is a blast to ride 61' Western Flyer Tourist with a Sturmey Archer coaster.  I have a modern 3 speed Sturmey Archer coaster on my 47 Huffman also.  A 4 speed Nexus on a 48 Roadmaster and I just wedged a 7 speed Nexus into my 48' Monark Rocket today.   My least favourite multi speed is my Bendix Automatic kickback on my 63' Flying O, I prefer single speed hubs over that.  Really though, as long as I have a bike to ride I am pretty stoked.   (but it has to be a coaster brake, just like them better.)


----------



## RaleighRich (Dec 27, 2018)

3 speeds are great.   Here in eastern Illinois they are all anyone really needs for every day riding.

Here is my 1973 Huffy Ive had since new.  It was built as a single speed, then a friend gave me a S/A  AW hub from 1956.

I knew nothing about 3 speed hubs, or wheel building and learned a lot in the process.
It needed  pawl springs, and once I discovered it wouldnt fly apart on disassembly, they were successfully installed and it been perfect ever since.

Glenn's Complete Bicycle Manual was invaluable in replacing the pawl springs, and to me anyway, impossible to follow instructions on lacing up a wheel.
I must have found a simpler lacing technique somewhere -- no internet or Youtube back then.

Talk about beginners luck, the spokes from the original Bendix hub worked out fine with the SA -- had never even given that aspect a thought!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 27, 2018)

Wife and I have a variety of bikes, but most multi speed bikes have so many overlaps. Especially like a 3 front, 7 back 21 speed...if you do the math it's not 21 different speeds.
A 3 speed, just pleasure riding of course, is really all you need.
So funny in my 20s I liked triathlons, one was this long mountainous ride, I was pretty good...on a Schwinn Le Tour 10 speed. I'm going up this long grade when this fellow I know pulled up beside me on a single speed bike he always rode (every day to work...rain...shine...snow...about 20 miles one way). We're talking...he was about 40 then...then he said see you later and off he went.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Csmith333 (Dec 29, 2018)

Goldenrod said:


> We have two inns in Door County, WI. and we keep 8 3 speeds at each place for people to ride.  I am in a bike club where riders have  thin tires and they get flat often.  Not tike the old bikes.



Hello from Green Bay!


----------



## phantom (Dec 29, 2018)

My favorite riders for sure.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 29, 2018)

spoker said:


> watch for older sears lightweights,most have the sachs 3 speed hub



I believe they went to the Sachs hub sometime in the late '60's. Before that, they used Steyr/Styria hubs marked "J.C. Higgins" or "Sears". I have some of both. The great thing about a 3 speed is when you come to a (moderate) hill, it's no problem. Ease off the pedals, flip the switch to a lower gear and keep going. A low gear is slower, but it still beats pushing the bike  uphill! Of course, if there aren't any hills where you ride, then a single speed is adequate. Utilitarian, even.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I prefer single speed and 26 x 2.125 tires. Most 3 speed bikes look utilitarian to me--especially the British stuff.  V/r Shawn




One of these may change your outlook. The beginning of the fatter tired geared bike craze. The 54-55 Jag is on my Christmas list.


----------



## spoker (Dec 29, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> One of these may change your outlook. The beginning of the fatter tired geared bike craze. The 54-55 Jag is on my Christmas list.
> 
> View attachment 926000



by far the koolest jag


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 30, 2018)

I wanted a middle weight 3-speed for a while before I found this one. 1958 Corvette. Love riding it!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 30, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> I wanted a middle weight 3-speed for a while before I found this one. 1958 Corvette. Love riding it!
> View attachment 926360



That is a REALLY nice bike.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 5, 2019)

Eatontkd said:


> I agree with 'Rusty Klunker'; my only complaint about our beloved 3's is the cables. But I guess it just adds to the character of these old girls.
> More shots of my 56 Herc.; bought her out of storage, rubbed off surface rust and grime, replaced chain, oiled, greased, pumped up the tires (sorry, "tyres") and off we went!
> 
> View attachment 925096
> ...





Do you know what that silver dent (disk) in the red bike's fork is used for?  A key unit for a locking fork.  I have never seen one.  Never take apart an English 3 speed unless you are ready to hit yourself up the side of your head later.


----------



## Eatontkd (Jan 5, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> Never take apart an English 3 speed unless you are ready to hit yourself up the side of your head later.



I also own a 1973 Triumph Bonneville. Trust me, I know...


----------



## mike j (Jan 6, 2019)

I have a variety of 2 & 3 spds. w/ coasters on all my riders. There is no going back. Sheldon Brown has some really good info. on them. When salvaging bikes for 3 spd. hubs, I've found that some of the pre- Nexus ones can be problematic, as the Sturmey AW can be too, though I think that the Sturmey 3SC is golden.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 6, 2019)

mike j said:


> ...
> I think that the Sturmey 3SC is golden.



I am rather pleased with the SRC3 also. (The 3CC wasn't bad either)


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 6, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> My wife's and my favorite vacation spot.  Probably headed there again this summer for some R&R , I&I.  What's the names and location of your inns?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed




Send me a PM and I'll make an arrangement.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 7, 2019)

Shelby Brown, dead of cancer at an early age, showed us how to communicate bike history using the internet.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> Shelby Brown, dead of cancer at an early age, showed us how to communicate bike history using the internet.




I assume you are referring to Sheldon Brown?


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 25, 2019)

dweenk said:


> Here's one of mine - a Raligh Tourist (DL-1) with a dyno hub.
> View attachment 924137



Boy am I jealous


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 26, 2019)

I bought a girls Metrocycle  for the baskets,My wife rode it thought she'd like keeping it.  I tore it down, refurbished everything. It  almost looks new. Its nice but heavy and she can feel the generator drag on the wheel. I found some 6V screw in LED bulbs for the head and taillights. maybe the generator wont have to drag as much to run them? I'll see in the spring.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 26, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> I bought a girls Metrocycle  for the baskets,My wife rode it thought she'd like keeping it.  I tore it down, refurbished everything. It  almost looks new. Its nice but heavy and she can feel the generator drag on the wheel. I found some 6V screw in LED bulbs for the head and taillights. maybe the generator wont have to drag as much to run them? I'll see in the spring.



Any pics?


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 26, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> Boy am I jealous



Welcome to The CABE. Any bikes you wanna share pics of. Love the 3-speeds


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 26, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> I bought a girls Metrocycle for the baskets,My wife rode it thought she'd like keeping it. I tore it down, refurbished everything. It almost looks new. Its nice but heavy and she can feel the generator drag on the wheel. I found some 6V screw in LED bulbs for the head and taillights. maybe the generator wont have to drag as much to run them? I'll see in the spring.



May be better off with a battery light.

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## AndyA (Feb 26, 2019)

Over the course of the 20th century, 40 million Brits couldn't have been wrong. When I was a kid (1950's and 60's) we called any 3-speed, lightweight bike an "English racer." Below are pics of my Ross Compact with the original Shimano 3-speed hub and stem shifter and my Spaceliner with a transplanted Shimano PPS 3-speed hub. Three speeds are adequate for much of the riding that I do. Just have to remember to keep pedaling when shifting derailleur bikes and stop pedaling when shifting 3-speeds. Of course, with coaster brake 1-speeds, one has to remember not to go down too many hills that you'll have to pedal up. ....and then there is remembering which bikes have hand brakes and which bikes have coaster brakes and which have a combination of the two.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi,Im not sure if this question has been answered and the seller isnt sure if I can use this. Here goes,I have a 77 S/A 3 speed with coater brake hub on a Metrocycle. Will this sprocket fit on my hub? Thanks......https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e110...w.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302834323901&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 27, 2019)

The hub is from '78,I think that would make it an S3C


----------



## SKPC (Feb 27, 2019)

Yes. 3-tab sprockets for a lot of 3-spds and others are dirt cheap.   I recommend a new chain as well as long as you are going to really use the bike..


----------



## Cycleology (Jul 31, 2019)

AndyA said:


> Over the course of the 20th century, 40 million Brits couldn't have been wrong. When I was a kid (1950's and 60's) we called any 3-speed, lightweight bike an "English racer." Below are pics of my Ross Compact with the original Shimano 3-speed hub and stem shifter and my Spaceliner with a transplanted Shimano PPS 3-speed hub. Three speeds are adequate for much of the riding that I do. Just have to remember to keep pedaling when shifting derailleur bikes and stop pedaling when shifting 3-speeds. Of course, with coaster brake 1-speeds, one has to remember not to go down too many hills that you'll have to pedal up. ....and then there is remembering which bikes have hand brakes and which bikes have coaster brakes and which have a combination of the two. View attachment 955404
> 
> View attachment 955405



What years did Ross put the double red reflector on their bikes?


----------



## Cycleology (Jul 31, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> We have two inns in Door County, WI. and we keep 8 3 speeds at each place for people to ride.  I am in a bike club where riders have  thin tires and they get flat often.  Not tike the old bikes.



This is so true of many off market tubes these days. I thought for sure the air was escaping through the valve...NOPE!!! mine seem to leak  V E R Y  S L O W L Y !!!


----------



## AndyA (Jul 31, 2019)

Cycleology said:


> What years did Ross put the double red reflector on their bikes?





Cycleology:​Good observation! Here's a picture with a clearer view of the rear reflectors. I'm not sure of the range of years, but the 1980 "Complete Bicycle Book" by the Editors of Consumers Guide shows a then-current model of the Ross Compact with the double reflectors. Note also the very long spoke reflectors. I'm not generally a fan of spoke reflectors but, on this bike, they looked right. The more visibility, the better.​Smooth riding, Andy​







​​


----------



## phantom (Jul 31, 2019)

Two of the best riding 3 speeds I have modified....A 55 Corvette and a Black Friday bike.


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 31, 2019)

I suspect the 2 reflectors were an owner modification.  Roger


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 31, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> I suspect the 2 reflectors were an owner modification.  Roger



must have been a lot of owners doing the same mod.

just saying....


----------



## Roger Henning (Aug 1, 2019)

Then Ross thought it was a selling point.  Roger


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 1, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Yes. 3-tab sprockets for a lot of 3-spds and others are dirt cheap.   I recommend a new chain as well as long as you are going to really use the bike..



Thanks,Got one.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 1, 2019)

phantom said:


> Two of the best riding 3 speeds I have modified....A 55 Corvette and a Black Friday bike.View attachment 1039368
> 
> View attachment 1039369



Great avatar,LOL! We divorced guys loved him.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 1, 2019)

Oilit said:


> Any pics?



I just noticed your reply. NO,I deleted a bunch of pics from my phone. Im trying to keep only  pics with people in them.


----------



## vincev (Aug 1, 2019)

3 speed bikes get better as you get older.lol


----------



## Cycleology (Aug 1, 2019)

AndyA said:


> Cycleology:​Good observation! Here's a picture with a clearer view of the rear reflectors. I'm not sure of the range of years, but the 1980 "Complete Bicycle Book" by the Editors of Consumers Guide shows a then-current model of the Ross Compact with the double reflectors. Note also the very long spoke reflectors. I'm not generally a fan of spoke reflectors but, on this bike, they looked right. The more visibility, the better.​Smooth riding, Andy​
> View attachment 1039308​​​​​​
> ​



Your Ross does look good! Mine has a Shimano 3spd/coaster brake. The acuator is on the left side along with the brake bar. The hub is 1972-73 according to the US Patent number. The spoke reflectors are half the length of yours and it has rubber square classic block peddles. I'll post a picture of it soon.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 1, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> Shelby Brown, dead of cancer at an early age, showed us how to communicate bike history using the internet.





Sheldon Brown?

He died of a heart attack in February 2008, at 63 years old, after a six month battle with multiple sclerosis


----------



## Cycleology (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Cycleology (Mar 8, 2022)

Cycleology said:


> Your Ross does look good! Mine has a Shimano 3spd/coaster brake. The acuator is on the left side along with the brake bar. The hub is 1972-73 according to the US Patent number. The spoke reflectors are half the length of yours and it has rubber square classic block peddles. I'll post a picture of it soon.



_yours is a fine looking Ross._


----------



## Eatontkd (Mar 9, 2022)

1956 Hercules, my favorite "errand" bike.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 9, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I assume you are referring to Sheldon Brown?



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 10, 2022)

I’ve got the best of both worlds with this 1932 Rollfast that came with steel clad 28” wooden wheels. I used a set of 700c rims laced to a 3 speed Nexxus Shimano coaster brake hub from an Electra Amsterdam girls bike. IchiBike makes a skiptooth rear cog that fits these 3 splined Shimano hubs (Sturmey Archer hubs, too!). Twist grip shifter works well with repop ball end grips.

If anyone is interested in this I’ll be selling it at the Hartwell GA swapmeet this Sat.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Mar 10, 2022)

I love 3 speeds. The old (or new) Sturmey Archer is simple, reliable, clean and demands so little maintenance beyond a few drops of oil.

Currently a 1982ish Italian folder and the Dutch monster bike infest my garage with the worthy little devices.

Sadly, as a callow yout' I cast several good working SA three speed hubs into the trash to make room for engines & spares when I got into motorcycles. One was a huge 3 speed dynohub from the fifties... I'd kill for it now, even though it likely weighed ten pounds.









yeah, those are 28" wheels on a 26" frame... I do love a good 50+ pound bike.


----------

